# Change of Conditions - Employment vs contract



## agriffin (Jan 7, 2019)

Sorry if this is an old thread; but I might need to change my TRV conditions and my new employer would prefer a contractual agreement with me, as opposed to offering permanent employment. Can anyone comment if this satisfies the CoC "employment offer where applicable" documentation? Or are they specifically referring to permanent employment?

Thanks,


----------



## singhh14 (Sep 28, 2020)

agriffin said:


> Sorry if this is an old thread; but I might need to change my TRV conditions and my new employer would prefer a contractual agreement with me, as opposed to offering permanent employment. Can anyone comment if this satisfies the CoC "employment offer where applicable" documentation? Or are they specifically referring to permanent employment?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi @agriffin. I was wondering if you had an outcome on this? I recently had my csv renewal rejected on the basis of my contract being permanent and apparently trv holders can't have permanent employment? 
If I were to get a temp contract, do you have any idea what sort of duration they'd accept?


----------



## agriffin (Jan 7, 2019)

singhh14 said:


> Hi @agriffin. I was wondering if you had an outcome on this? I recently had my csv renewal rejected on the basis of my contract being permanent and apparently trv holders can't have permanent employment?
> If I were to get a temp contract, do you have any idea what sort of duration they'd accept?


Hi - I have not had an outcome yet, after submitting in November (this was not a csv application either, but a trv spousal/with work). Sorry, I could only guess at what duration they'd accept; presumably something within 2-3 years, just because that's the typical term for a trv?


----------



## singhh14 (Sep 28, 2020)

agriffin said:


> Hi - I have not had an outcome yet, after submitting in November (this was not a csv application either, but a trv spousal/with work). Sorry, I could only guess at what duration they'd accept; presumably something within 2-3 years, just because that's the typical term for a trv?


@agriffin I'll try suggest the 5 year contract to my employer's since that should be the length of the contract. I think I may as well do a new application at this point. 

Thank you for replying though. I do appreciate it. I wish you luck with your application. As a side not would you suggest getting a spousal visa to stay in the country? I live with my long term partner and they suggested we tie the know. I'm not too sure how long this whole process would take


----------



## agriffin (Jan 7, 2019)

Well, on that topic, I can only offer more anecdotal info: I've heard that spousal visa applications are prioritised beneath csv applications, and from experience my applications have always taken longer than the "guaranteed" adjudication time. I also have a permanent residence application in the pipeline, complete with marriage certificate, and after 2 years I've had no response. It seems that different people's experience with the process seems to vary wildly...


----------



## singhh14 (Sep 28, 2020)

agriffin said:


> Well, on that topic, I can only offer more anecdotal info: I've heard that spousal visa applications are prioritised beneath csv applications, and from experience my applications have always taken longer than the "guaranteed" adjudication time. I also have a permanent residence application in the pipeline, complete with marriage certificate, and after 2 years I've had no response. It seems that different people's experience with the process seems to vary wildly...


Your advice is still more useful than vfs so than you. Im sorry that this whole process is taking so long for you.


----------

